# W-Lan Party Umfrage



## AngelHunter (8. Oktober 2011)

*Was würdet ihr davon halten .... einen ort zu haben wo ihr mit tausenden gamern / clans und co ag über w-lan spielen könntet !!!!*


Idee ?? oder Flop ??...

Also es geht um folgendes was würdet ihr davon halten wenn eine person einen ort hätte wo ihr w-lan partys mit tausenden gamer mit unzähligen von spielen machen könnt und das nicht nur einmal !!!

wäre das nicht super sich mit anderen gamer auszutauschen mit freunden gegen freunde zu spielen und das mehrere nächte... Professionelle beratung zu erhalten über z.B pc technik immer auf den neusten stand zu sein was grad auf dem markt so läuft an spielen und pc hardware programme und und und..... oder natürlich einfach nur spielen und spass haben !!!

Meine direkte frage ist was ihr davon haltet eine gute idee oder ein flop ... würde so ein konzept aufgehn würdet ihr personlich auf so eine w-lan party gehn oder mehrmals ???

Für weitere einzelheite stehe ich euch bereit !! und Nein es ist kein scherz.... !!!

*-* verschiedene altersgruppen ...
*- *Getränke / Essen 
*- Sicherheit 
- *Bereitgestellte Pc´s / Oder eigene pc´s mitnahme...
- Eigene Räume für clans VS clans...
- Pc hardware shop mit test von z.b maus / tastatur... 
- Fairer Eintritt...
- Schlaf/Ausruh Räume... 

*- *und und und und.......

*Freue mich über zahlreiche antworten sagt was ihr denkt eure meinung ist gefragt !!!*


----------



## Saji (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du das wirklich ernst meinst oder uns nur veräppeln willst. Nunja...

Mit tausenden Gamern in einer Halle (?) über W-Lan spielen? Das könnte lustig werden, wenn man bedenkt, wie viele seperate Leitungen man dafür bräuchte. Auch eine 32k Leitung liefert, fair gesplittet, bei 32 Leuten gleichzeitig nur 1k. Könnte knapp werden. Auch die Belüftung wird eine Herausforderung. Und erst der finanzielle Aufwand generell. Strom, Essen, Sicherheitspersonal, Netzwerkadministratoren...


Prost Mahlzeit, nichts für mich.


----------



## floppydrive (8. Oktober 2011)

Sowas gibt es schon nennt sich LAN Party


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Oktober 2011)

Und das jetzt mit Funk?

Die wenigsten PC haben eine WLAN-Karte eingebaut. Außerdem ist WLAN ja noch langsamer als das normale LAN.

Aber die Idee stammt aus dem letzten Jahrtausend.


----------



## Tikume (8. Oktober 2011)

Mittlerweile kam dieses Internet in Mode


----------



## Topfkopf (8. Oktober 2011)

An den TE: Was du vorschlägst gibt es schon mit LANkabeln (was du vielleicht shcon weißt und uns nur fragen möchtest was wir von einer WLanversion davon halten). Da werden die Rechner nicht per Wlan, sondern per Kabel verbunden. 

Also, was die Anzahl angeht: Schwachsinn. Für 1000 Leute den Support zu stellen könnte sich nur ein Riesenunternehmen wie Google, Apple, Microsoft usw. leisten. Jeder bräuchte einen Rechner der halbwegs auf Durchschnittsstand ist von der Technik ist, jeder müsste ein kompatibles Betriebssystem haben (Ich schaffs ja nichtmal den Scheißvistalappi meiner Mutter in die Heimnetzgruppe mit Win7rechnern zu kriegen, hab da jetzt auch Win7 draufgezogen, passt). Dann was die Sicherheit angeht, unter den 1000 Leuten könnten sich Hacker verstecken die die neuesten Viren verteilen, und jeder zieht sie sich ganz arglos... Außerdem ist es bei großen Lans mit ein paar entfernten Bekannten schon ein Problem das der Freund vom Freund eines Freundes dann mal die 70€ Maus und die 110€ Tastatur mitgehen lässt. Dann bräuchten alle sowas hier:

http://www.guru3d.com/news/nzxt-bunker-usb-locking-system-/

Dann die Leistung von WLan. Selbst bei den dicksten Wlanroutern die man für Geld kaufen kann bräuchte man bei tausend Lauten so ca. 50 Router, um ein anständiges Spielerlebnis zu garantieren. An jedem Router 20, dann könnte es halbwegs lagfrei möglich sein zu spielen. Diese Router müssten dann wiederum auch konfiguriert werden das jeder mit jedem zocken kann... Wie das geht wüsste ich aber jetzt auch nicht. Und dann kommen noch die Spiele dazu. Mir fällt grade kein Spiel ein wo man mehr als 32 (oder sogar 64?) Slots zur verfügung hätte.

Von daher, die Idee ist leider blödsinn. Herkömmliche Lans sind besser, sicherer, und schneller (es sei denn die Hardware ist so auf Win 95 Level xD)


----------



## floppydrive (8. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kam dieses Internet in Mode



Ich halte das für Teufelszeug, diese "Internet" ist etwas komisch und keiner weiß so recht wo es herkommt!


----------



## vollmi (8. Oktober 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich halte das für Teufelszeug, diese "Internet" ist etwas komisch und keiner weiß so recht wo es herkommt!



Das ist auch so ne Totgeburt welche nie richtig anlaufen wird.


----------



## LeWhopper (8. Oktober 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und das jetzt mit Funk?
> 
> Die wenigsten PC haben eine WLAN-Karte eingebaut. Außerdem ist WLAN ja noch langsamer als das normale LAN.
> 
> Aber die Idee stammt aus dem letzten Jahrtausend.



LAN = Interessant
WLAN = No Go. Strahlung. Instabiles Netz. Langsame Verbindung.


----------



## AngelHunter (8. Oktober 2011)

also erst mal danke für die antworten das mit den 1000 gamer war nicht so direkt gemeint eher ein Beispiel und mit wlan oder lan Party meinte ich so wie die meisten daheim also eher lan sry für die Verwechslung nunja deswegen frag ich ja und will eure Meinung hören


----------



## LeWhopper (8. Oktober 2011)

AngelHunter schrieb:


> also erst mal danke für die antworten das mit den 1000 gamer war nicht so direkt gemeint eher ein Beispiel und mit wlan oder lan Party meinte ich so wie die meisten daheim also eher lan sry für die Verwechslung nunja deswegen frag ich ja und will eure Meinung hören



Empfehle ich dir auch nur mit Kabel. Vergess am besten WLAN. Es fliegt schon genug Strahlung durch die Luft die wir nicht sehen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Oktober 2011)

Lan-Partys sind für mich dazu da, gemeinsam mit Freunden zu spielen. Deswegen war ich auch noch nie auf einer öffentlichen Lan-Party. Leider hab ich den Kontakt mit meinen ganzen alten Freunden verloren oder aufgegeben, daher war ich schon seit Jahren auf keiner Lan-Party mehr.


----------



## orkman (9. Oktober 2011)

die idee an sich ist genial ... aber wuerde bei mir schon alleine vom weg her schwierig werden ... mein gamer pc schlepp ich sicher nicht mit mir ueber bus und zug zu der party ... also kaeme da nur noch mein laptop in frage der zwar alle moeglichen spiele passabel wiedergibt ... aber dennoch wuerd ich keinen ganzen tag umherreisen nur wegen sowas .... ich komm aus Luxemburg


----------



## Davatar (10. Oktober 2011)

Ne WLAN-LAN kannst Du vergessen, das wird recht übel werden.
Ausserde, "tausende Gamer"...das wär ein gewaltiger Planungsaufwand und würd Dich auch Einiges kosten.


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Oktober 2011)

Alleine die Miete für eine 1000-Mann Halle mit Schlafräumen etc. über mehrere Tage wird dich schnell mal in den 6-stelligen €-Bereich werfen - von der Technik, dem Personal, der Planung und und und mal ganz abgesehen!
Aber so wie ich das verstanden habe, willst du eine Dauerlanparty veranstalten, zu der sich jeder jederzeit zu einem fairen Obolus einklinken kann? Nette Idee, aber zu teuer und unrentabel, außer du hast reiche Eltern und weißt nicht wohin mit deren Schotter


----------



## shadow24 (11. Oktober 2011)

AngelHunter schrieb:


> *-* verschiedene altersgruppen ...
> *- *Getränke / Essen
> *- Sicherheit
> - *Bereitgestellte Pc´s / Oder eigene pc´s mitnahme...
> ...



also so wie ich das lese hast du eine gigantische mehrzweckhalle zur verfügung mit einem wohl sehr grossen raum und vielen zusätzlichen räumen.gleichzeitig könntest du eine unmenge an PCs bereit stellen,die miteinander verbunden sind...
und dafür würdest du eintritt nehmen,dass sich da hundert(ich sag mal jetzt absichtlich nicht 1000) und mehr leute treffen könnten um die nacht durch zu zocken...
korrigier mich wenn ich bis hierhin falsch liege,aber das les ich aus deiner aufzählung...

wenn das stimmt,könnte ich mir vorstellen das du da ganz gut zulauf haben könntest,wenn das ganze ambiente stimmt udn du nicht ständig irgendwelche verbindungs-oder PC-probleme hast...
auch heute im i-net zeitalter gibts wohl immer noch lanpartys,aber viele betreiben das nicht mehr weil der aufwand einfach viel zu gross ist und man sich einfacher im i-net trifft...
wenn natürlich so eine halle zur verfügung steht mit entsprechenden PCs und durchgehend guter Leistung,dann könnte ich mir vorstellen das auch leute die ewig nicht mehr auf solchen parties waren vlt nochmal lust darauf verspüren

wenn dann noch getränke und essenverkauf in dieser halle stattfinden würden,könnte ich mir das sehr gut vorstellen,das das ein erfolgreiches konzept wäre,aber irgendwie hab ich meine zweifel das du das alles in dem ausreichenden maße zur verfügung hast...allein von den PCs und den tausend Leitungen und der dazu passenden Leistung...aber vlt überraschst du uns ja alle udn wir lesen bald ne werbung von deiner lan-party-halle...


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2011)

Klingt nach http://www.northcon.de/


----------



## sympathisant (11. Oktober 2011)

wenn das konzept stimmig ist: kredit aufnehmen, halle und technik besorgen, anbieten. vielleicht wirst du reich damit ... :-)


----------



## Zaruk (11. Oktober 2011)

ich würde dir folgendes vorschlagen: Internet. da kann man sogar nackt spielen.


----------



## ZAM (12. Oktober 2011)

Zaruk schrieb:


> ich würde dir folgendes vorschlagen: Internet. da kann man sogar nackt spielen.



Es gibt Leute, die das auch auf ner LAN machen ^^


----------



## charly-sue (12. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die das auch auf ner LAN machen ^^




 bin dabei  haha

jaa so ne lan party kann sicher noch witzig werden, vorallem wenn man da die leute hinter dem char sieht ^^ gibt sicherlich einige organisatorische dinge die zu beachten sind aber, viel erfolg


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Lan-Partys sind für mich dazu da, gemeinsam mit Freunden zu spielen. Deswegen war ich auch noch nie auf einer öffentlichen Lan-Party. Leider hab ich den Kontakt mit meinen ganzen alten Freunden verloren oder aufgegeben, daher war ich schon seit Jahren auf keiner Lan-Party mehr.



Naja LAN ist im Grunde tot! Leider ist dem so! Meine Kumpels und ich machen schon seit Jahren jährlich 1-2 LAN Partys. Wir sind meistens zwischen 6-10 Leuten. Leider macht es immer weniger Spaß! Was nervt:

1. Mittlerweile steht das Netz sofort, kein stundenlanges tüfteln mehr, wie man alle PCs in ein Netz bekommt! Verbindungen zwischen Win98 und XP waren damals so eine Sache ;9
2. das Tauschen von Pornos macht keinen Sinn mehr keiner hat mehr was auf Platte --> Internt bzw. hat man mittlerweile Freundinnen teilw. Frauen bzw. auch teilw. schon wieder nicht mehr 
3. und das ist das Hauptproblem. Es gibt keine neuen Spiele mehr, die man im LAN Modus spielen kann. Man braucht mittlerweile für jeden neuen Titel immer ein online Verbindung und private Matches sind nicht mehr möglich. Und irgendwann werden CoD MW und CS auch langweilig! 

Naja wir treffen uns immer noch an einem Wochenende nur das Zocken wird immer weniger! Aber dafür trifft man sich so mal Abends in der Woche im TS und pflügt zusammen in anderen Spielen über die Karte...


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die das auch auf ner LAN machen ^^


"Nude Gaming Party" nennt man das. Wär allerdings nix für mich. Weder will ich irgendwelche fremden Männer nackt sehn, noch will ich an ner LAN-Party frieren ^^


----------



## Manowar (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich saß schon nackt auf ner LAN, bevor es cool wurde.. 



Kaldreth schrieb:


> 3. und das ist das Hauptproblem. Es gibt keine neuen Spiele mehr, die man im LAN Modus spielen kann. Man braucht mittlerweile für jeden neuen Titel immer ein online Verbindung und private Matches sind nicht mehr möglich. Und irgendwann werden CoD MW und CS auch langweilig!



Gibt doch sooo viele Halflife Mods!
Ist doch wurscht, obs neu ist oder nicht, darum gehts doch eigentlich nicht.

Vampireslayer (HL Mod) war bei uns immer sau lustig.
Wenn die Vampire gut gespielt werden, dann kann man sich auch gut erschrecken :>
HL DM wird sowieso nicht schlecht.

Warcraft, Starcraft, C&C.. auch immernoch top.

UT und Beben.. auch immernoch top.

Also für mich ist das alter der Spiele, vollkommen egal. Es muss einfach Spaß machen und Spaß hat man bei einer LAN doch eigentlich immer.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Oktober 2011)

und "serious sam" soll doch wieder neu aufgelegt werden ...


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2011)

Manowar, Du hast AvP vergessen


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Manowar, Du hast AvP vergessen



Du meinst ja bestimmt den aus der Reihe einzig nicht indizierten zweiten Teil ....


----------



## Manowar (13. Oktober 2011)

Durch deine ständige Zensur fällt mir erstmal auf, wieviele Sachen eigentlich indiziert sind.
Danke für die vielen Beispiele an Spielen, die ich mir beschaffen muss.

Du arbeitest in die falsche Richtung!


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2011)

Dank des Internet ist es heutzutage wohl extrem wichtig, dass man dem Besucher einen Anreiz schafft, also bspw. Turniere mit tollen Preisen veranstaltet (und alle professionellen Esportler am Ticketverkauf und Türsteher abprallen lässt, wenn der Normalsterbliche auch daran teilnehmen soll *g*) oder irgendwas anderes - sonst kommt kaum einer. 

Logistik ist wichtig, das alle Kosten sehr gut kalkuliert sind, dass permanent je nach Größe der Lan genügend Techniker und Ersatzrouter/Hubs bereit stehen, Schlaf- und Hygienemöglichkeiten vor Ort sind, Catering existiert. Eine Webseite mit Vorab-Platzreservierungen und dem Sitzplan macht auch einiges einfacher. Meine größte Lan, an der ich ein paar mal teilgenommen habe, war das nicht mehr existierende "Lan Inferno" in einem Kaff bei Lüneburg von LkH (Lüneburgs kranke Horde, dem Ursprung von Deutschlands kranke Horde) organisiert und da war, soweit ich mich erinnere der Verwaltungs- und Orga-Aufwand für "nur" 314 Leute schon gigantisch. 

Wichtig ist vor allem auch die Alterskontrolle. Wenn du Spieler unter einer bestimmten Altersstufe rein lässt, bist du verpflichtet sicher zu stellen, dass auf der LAN keine Titel unterhalb dieser Altersstufe gespielt werden, sonst wirds teuer. Oder du schaffst Raumabtrennungen mit Sichtschutz, Kontrollen und abgetrennten Netzen für die jeweiligen Altersstufe. Für weniger Aufwand ist die LAN ab 18 mit Ausweiskontroll-Pflicht am Einlass.


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Du arbeitest in die falsche Richtung!



Ich schütze nur uns.


----------



## Manowar (13. Oktober 2011)

Ist mir schon klar und war auch nur ein Spaß. 
Die Hälfte meiner CDs/DVDs sind eh nur auf der Liste zu finden.

Aber sind UT und Beben nicht auch bös?


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte den zweiten Titel vorhin oben schon zensiert, nett dass du es nochmal erwähnst ....

Die Abkürzung vom ersten Titel ist relativ egal, aber ja, da ist der erste Teil ebenfalls auf dem Index, was relativ albern ist. ^^


----------



## Manowar (13. Oktober 2011)

Huch..gern 



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hatte den zweiten Titel vorhin oben schon zensiert, nett dass du es nochmal erwähnst ....
> 
> Die Abkürzung vom ersten Titel ist relativ egal, aber ja, da ist der erste Teil ebenfalls auf dem Index, was relativ albern ist. ^^



Dann hast du oben was vergessen!
Ich rette dich!


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du meinst ja bestimmt den aus der Reihe einzig nicht indizierten zweiten Teil ....


Aber selbstverständlich


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Dann hast du oben was vergessen!



Äh - nein. Du hast meine Änderung nochmal geändert. Ich kann dir gern einen Screenshot vom Änderungslog machen.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die das auch auf ner LAN machen ^^



Ist auch viel spannender


----------



## Manowar (13. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Äh - nein. Du hast meine Änderung nochmal geändert. Ich kann dir gern einen Screenshot vom Änderungslog machen.



UT war aber oben ausgeschrieben und nicht nur als Abkürzung da 
Also möchte ich ejtzt nen Keks!


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> UT war aber oben ausgeschrieben und nicht nur als Abkürzung da
> Also möchte ich ejtzt nen Keks!



Stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

